

Announcing PrefixedJSONKit - wooster
http://www.apptentive.com/blog/prefixedjsonkit/

======
macrael
Seems like a good solution to the problem. Is this not a common conflict when
working on iOS? Seems like the only long term solution would be a dependency
manager a la ruby's bundler.

~~~
wooster
There's Vendor, which is like bundler: <http://www.vendorkit.com/>

But there's a bit of a bootstrapping problem and doesn't seem to have gained
much traction in the last few months.

There are a few other approaches for Cocoa in general:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/178434/what-is-the-
best-w...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/178434/what-is-the-best-way-to-
solve-an-objective-c-namespace-collision)

Sadly, preprocessor macros ended up being the most pragmatic solution I could
come up with. I'd love to hear other ideas though. :-)

~~~
asparagui
re vendor check out: <http://cocoapods.org>

~~~
wooster
Cool! That looks much more active.

